# Living in Barracks



## jwsteele (17 May 2005)

How long is someone allowed to live in barracks or on base?  Would someone be allowed to stay in barracks for the entirety of their contract?  Also, how much does it cost to live on the base?  All of this is assuming the person was infantry.  Thanks for the help.

Jordan


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2005)

Yes...As long as you are serving....Try using the Search Function for some of the other questions, as they have been covered in quite extensive detail in other threads.


----------



## Blunt Object (17 May 2005)

A private makes aboot $2,280 before deductions in their first year. If they live on base after all deductions (taxes, R and Q etc..) they keep aboot $1,300.


----------



## dan476 (18 May 2005)

Well I better hope its not 2,280 a year as a private. 
Basically you can live in shacks as long as you want, the prices will defer quite a bit, depending on where you are stationed. When I was posted to wainwright I paid something around 130/mth for a single room.

Cheers


----------



## Fideo (21 May 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> A private makes aboot $2,280 before deductions in their first year. If they live on base after all deductions (taxes, R and Q etc..) they keep aboot $1,300.



for real boss ? I thought it be higher...wow. Does it differentiate between regular force and reservist...how u feed a family on that...sorry Im just used to less than the amount after deductions a month..not year....sure I have to pull a lot of OT but its worth it. Cheers.


----------



## Blunt Object (21 May 2005)

Ya sorry aboot that last post. I got a pay chart with my application package and on that chart it said a Pvt. made $2,280 a month before deductions  then I had some other thing that showed that amount after deductions which was aboot $1,300.


----------



## Erborn (21 May 2005)

My first pay was $74.00 for the month
Mind you that was way back in the 50's
Thought I had the world by the short and curlies


----------



## Fideo (22 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> And now, I get more then that a day as a Pte. in the PRes. Oh the times how they are a'changing.



Isnt it funny.....times do really change...even when you take transit   :crybaby: Still cheaper than the gas pumps though...now thats a serious speed clock


----------



## Drummy (22 May 2005)

BobbyC said:
			
		

> My first pay was $74.00 for the month
> Mind you that was way back in the 50's
> Thought I had the world by the short and curlies



Hi BobbyC,

I started with $98.00 per month in 56. Couldn't believe how much money I had. At the end of every month, I had about $5.00 left. When I retired as a Sgt, I was making about $3200.00 per month, and at the end of the month, I had about $5.00 left.   ;D   It's all relative, isn't it?

As an aside, because I was single, $25.00 was automatically sent to my mother every month. She didn't need it, and against my wishes sent it back every month. That $25.00 assignment ceased after we finished basic training 4 months later.


Drummy


----------



## honestyrules (22 May 2005)

I know that here in Gagetown, they're kicking you out of the shacks after a year or so. They want people to rent appartments instead. Might be a local issues only though...


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

delavan said:
			
		

> I know that here in Gagetown, they're kicking you out of the shacks after a year or so. They want people to rent appartments instead. Might be a local issues only though...



In Gagetown the issue is the insuficient number of rooms to accomodate the number of students that transit trough the base.  They tried to make single quarters in the vacated row houses by puttin 3 guys in a row house with furniture and all but that was short lived and those row houses have since been torned down.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> In Gagetown the issue is the insuficient number of rooms to accomodate the number of students that transit trough the base.  They tried to make single quarters in the vacated row houses by puttin 3 guys in a row house with furniture and all but that was short lived and those row houses have since been torned down.



Actually the SQ (single quarters) patch behind Black Watch Park is still going.  I know two guys who were moved in there from the shacks on base.  You're right though, I think there are only two courts with old row housing left in the PMQ patch.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Actually the SQ (single quarters) patch behind Black Watch Park is still going.   I know two guys who were moved in there from the shacks on base.   You're right though, I think there are only two courts with old row housing left in the PMQ patch.



I was refering to the ones near Sholten's.  I had freinds who were put up in those but were kicked out less than a year later.  I drove around there in march just before comming here and they had been torned down.  The ones you are refering to are handed out to single guys but not in the same fashion asthe ones i was refering to.  ESQ are behind black watch park and you canhave one buy yourself as long as your CO aproves it and you are responsible for all the utilities and such.  The row housing down by Sholten's were called OBQ ( off-base quarters) and were run just like baracks, occupants could still be on a meal card, DND supplied the furniture for the common rooms ( living room, kitchen, etc...), provided locks on the bedroom doors along with bed, chair and dresser.  3 people to one row house.  I remember comming across the momos from base that created all this but it ended up being a short lived idea.  I have freinds who live near black watch park and they love it there....better than being in the H -lines


----------



## FastEddy (24 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> And now, I get more then that a day as a Pte. in the PRes. Oh the times how they are a'changing.




Think again, Put some gas in the car, Take your Girl for a light meal, Take both of you to a Current
Movie, Then go for a couple of Drinks and maybe, maybe a late snack.

And if your in the Big City (Down Town Montreal) and are on the loose (and looking) $10.00 Entrance or Tip to the Bouncer/Doorman,$6.00 a glass of beer, $8.00 a Highball, and God forbid the young ladies are
thirsty.

Yeah ! times are changing, your really ranking it in, P.S. don't forget you regular daily living expenses.

But in 1950, the $80.00 pm. we got was more than adequate.

Don't be confused, Sure we could have used more and sure we would have taken it. But I seldom
heard anyone complain.


----------



## FastEddy (25 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> So all we need now is the prices from 'your day' and the pay from 'my day'.
> 
> $6.00 a beer? Over in Hull its about $3.50 a pop, $5 for a rum and coke. Cover is $5. Then again, I'm not going to the expensive places anyways.




I didn't quote the Hotels or Better Establishment where dinner for two (with a local wine) will run you about $185.00. Not to down play Hull, its not Montreal or Toronto. The prices you compared are right in
line for the area. And not that much more for downtown Montreal.

Prices back then .10 cents a glass of beer .35 for a quart, .52 for a gallon of gas, $1.25 for a Rum & Coke
at the Stork Club on Guy St.

Out of our $80.00 pm. Camp Barber .25 Camp Movie .10 on the Army side .25 over on the RCAF Base,
(of course they had a real Movie Theater) ours was in a Drill Hall.

Lets face it (75.00 pd), its only $450.00 pw (before taxes) and your daily living expenses have to out of that. That about $9.37 per hour (8 hr pw.) The MUTC Bus Drivers here average between $18.00 -$23.00
per hour.

Believe me, its not my intention to rag on you, except that Service Personnel in our ERA could do a lot
more with our pay by comparison to present day rates and the economy.
We had everything found plus our $80.00.


----------



## FastEddy (27 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Thats inflation for you.
> 
> And whats wrong with Hull? What if I like run-down clubs and bars full of rap star wannabes?   ;D




Nothing at all, to each his own. But the same beer in your run-down Hull club, will cost you more in a
run-down club in Montreal or Toronto.

However, while you suggested this theme, if we were to presume you were making $25.00 per hour
you might be tempted to frequent establishments featuring actual Rap Stars.

There is a possiblity thats ones choices can be greatly iinfluenced by ones economy.


----------



## finalcoolman (16 Jun 2005)

My first post!  Well, I'm in the process of getting ready to apply as an ATIS tech but I have a question.  One of the things I like about the military is supposdly I don't have to spend any money (stupid and cheap as it sounds).  I want to save as much money as I can for a downpayment about 3-4 years after joining.  However this would be hamperred if I have to pay for rent, food etc...  What I am wondering is if you live in barracks on an Air Force base, do you have to pay anything for accomodation or rents?  What about food.  If you live in barracks do you get 3 square meals supplied free of charge?  I mean I don't mind spending money on things like civilian clothes and goodies to keep me entertained, things like the PSP, but I don't want to be flushing money down the toilet month after month for accomodation on some remote air force base.  Thanks guys,


----------



## kincanucks (16 Jun 2005)

finalcoolman said:
			
		

> My first post!   Well, I'm in the process of getting ready to apply as an ATIS tech but I have a question.   One of the things I like about the military is supposdly I don't have to spend any money (stupid and cheap as it sounds).   I want to save as much money as I can for a downpayment about 3-4 years after joining.   However this would be hamperred if I have to pay for rent, food etc...   What I am wondering is if you live in barracks on an Air Force base, do you have to pay anything for accomodation or rents?   What about food.   If you live in barracks do you get 3 square meals supplied free of charge?   I mean I don't mind spending money on things like civilian clothes and goodies to keep me entertained, things like the PSP, but I don't want to be flushing money down the toilet month after month for accomodation on some remote air force base.   Thanks guys,



First and worst.  Do a search and you find plenty of information on living in barracks.

_I mean I don't mind spending money on things like civilian clothes and goodies to keep me entertained, things like the PSP, but I don't want to be flushing money down the toilet month after month for accomodation on some remote air force base._

Don't bother applying with that attitude. *ACCOMMODATION.*


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Jun 2005)

Either that was really bad sarcasm or a really poor first post.  :


----------



## kincanucks (16 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Either that was really bad sarcasm or a really poor first post.   :



Or a play on words by using flushing and eating?


----------



## c4th (16 Jun 2005)

finalcoolman said:
			
		

> do you have to pay anything for accomodation or rents?



Yes



			
				finalcoolman said:
			
		

> If you live in barracks do you get 3 square meals supplied free of charge?



No

From what I hear, prison (not including CFDB) offers free room and board.


----------



## DogOfWar (20 Jun 2005)

finalcoolman said:
			
		

> My first post!   Well, I'm in the process of getting ready to apply as an ATIS tech but I have a question.   One of the things I like about the military is supposdly I don't have to spend any money (stupid and cheap as it sounds).   I want to save as much money as I can for a downpayment about 3-4 years after joining.   However this would be hamperred if I have to pay for rent, food etc...   What I am wondering is if you live in barracks on an Air Force base, do you have to pay anything for accomodation or rents?   What about food.   If you live in barracks do you get 3 square meals supplied free of charge?   I mean I don't mind spending money on things like civilian clothes and goodies to keep me entertained, things like the PSP, but I don't want to be flushing money down the toilet month after month for accomodation on some remote air force base.   Thanks guys,



As a naval reservist if you take contracts less than 180 days you dont pay food or lodging......just go away....come back after 5mos, stay with the rents a couple weeks and then head back out for 5 mos....I know people who have been doing that for years.....Im soon to be one of them..... >


----------



## DogOfWar (20 Jun 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Thats right kids, play the system for all its worth.   :



 On a contract less than 180 days I make 10 percent less than someone on a contract OVER 180 days and if you work over 180 you pay rations and rent. I worked this out an this puts me head by about 50 bucks in my situation- dont talk about something YOU know nothing about. Although you should understand the difference between Class B and Class C pay. Its not playing the system. How is it? Right-its not.


----------



## Fry (24 Jun 2005)

> My first post!  Well, I'm in the process of getting ready to apply as an ATIS tech but I have a question.  One of the things I like about the military is supposdly I don't have to spend any money (stupid and cheap as it sounds).  I want to save as much money as I can for a downpayment about 3-4 years after joining.  However this would be hamperred if I have to pay for rent, food etc...  What I am wondering is if you live in barracks on an Air Force base, do you have to pay anything for accomodation or rents?  What about food.  If you live in barracks do you get 3 square meals supplied free of charge?  I mean I don't mind spending money on things like civilian clothes and goodies to keep me entertained, things like the PSP, but I don't want to be flushing money down the toilet month after month for accomodation on some remote air force base.  Thanks guys,



Wow, what a reason to join the Canadian Forces. I don't think the CF want people to join to take advantage of any freebies. Bad first impression bud. Don't join the CF JUST as a source of income, or that you may get some things provided free or at a discount. Join it out of a sense of patriotism. Join it to help others. Join it to push your personal limits. Don't join because you think you get free room and board.


----------

